# honda hr 216 valve clearence



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

i have this honda hr 216 lawnmower with a gvc 160 engine and i was wondering what was the valve crearence on the intake and exhust on this unit thanks for any assistance


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The intake is .006 +/- .002 The exhaust is .008 +/- .002 Hope this helps.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks usmcgrunt, i did the clearance like u said and it started right up, thanks again.


----------

